# Wirbelrohr Schaltschrank Kühler



## Ide (24 Juni 2009)

Hat diese Art von Kühlung schon einmal jemand eingebaut? Find ich sehr interessant!

http://www.fiktech.de/articles.php?lng=de&pg=149


----------



## JesperMP (24 Juni 2009)

Kenne ich und es funktioniert tatsäglich.

Aber überleg ob es sinnvoll ist. Pneumatische Luft ist ein sehr teuere Energieform !

Ich habe es gesehen wo es wurde verwendet wo der Schrank ist zu klein für eine Richtige Kühler. Insbesonders für kleine Bedienpanele mit ein eingebaute HMI.


----------



## Ide (24 Juni 2009)

Ich habe das Problem mit aggresiver Umgebung sowie Staub. Da bietet es sich einfach an...auch wenn die benötigte Energie teuer ist. Ich habe leider noch keine Preise aber meine alternative war ein Wasser/Luft-Wärmetauscher und ich vermute mal das man für das Geld viel Luft machen kann 

edit: Hängt hiermit zusammen http://www.spsforum.de/showthread.php?t=27897


----------



## PeterEF (25 Juni 2009)

Ich habe seit über einem Jahr sowas im Einsatz zur Kühlung eines Toucpanels in einem kleinen Gehäuse.

Funktioniert prima und verbraucht nicht mehr Druckluft als an jedem Leck in der Leitung wegzischt.

Für größere Schränke halte ichs eher für wenig geeignet, da die Kühlung auch nur punktuell wirkt und der Druckluftbedarf doch enorm ist.


----------



## Ide (25 Juni 2009)

Aber die Preise sind ja mehr als unverschämt! Für eine Ausführung in IP66 in Edelstahl mit einer Kühlleistung von ca.850W über 1000€ zu verlangen ist schon häftig.

@Peter: Wo kaufst du diese Geräte?


----------



## PeterEF (25 Juni 2009)

http://www.gehaeusekuehlung.de/


----------



## Deltal (25 Juni 2009)

Hab diese Dinger auch schon mal zum Kühlen eines HMI PCs genutzt. 
Funktionieren ganz gut, habe noch einen Ventil und Thermostat dazugesetzt und so wird der CoreDual-PC schon ganz gut auf Temperatur gehalten.

Nachteil ist das man eine Luftleitung legen muss und das die Dinger am Austritt ganz schön laut sind. Die empfindliche Anlagenbediener hatten sich darüber beschwert.. schade das der Kunde genau diese Geräte gefordert hatte


----------



## Ide (25 Juni 2009)

Deltal war das Gerät auch von der von Peter genannten Bezugsadresse?


----------



## Deltal (25 Juni 2009)

Ich meine das wir den irgendwo aus England bezogen hatten..
http://www.exair.com/en-US/Primary%20Navigation/Products/Cabinet%20Coolers/Pages/Cabinet%20Coolers%20Home.aspx

Aber das mit dem o.g. Preis kann ich bestätigen.. billig sind die Dinger echt nicht.


----------



## Fiktech (10 Februar 2010)

*Wirbelrohr Kuehler aus Edelstahl*

Diese Wirbelrohrkuehler aus poliertem Edelstahl IP55 sind schon fuer Euro 495,= am markt.
Auch geeignet fuer ATEX-umgebungen: http://www.fiktech.de/news.php?lng=de&id=2

Ein Beispiel/ Referenz: http://www.fiktech.de/articles.php?lng=de&pg=365

mfg,

André Fikkers


----------

